# Focus testing....



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Try this - http://focustestchart.com/focus21.pdf

And check it with different lenses, it may be confined to just one of them. If so, I believe you can save focus compensation profiles for individual lenses on the D300, might do the trick with minimal hassle.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, the D300 will auto detect the lens and store the settings. Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------

